# Chemistry of Rice Pudding



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Recipe goes like this
1 cup cooked White Rice
1 Can Evaporated Milk
1 Cup Milk
1 1/2 Cups Sugar
1 or 2 Eggs
1 Tsp Vanilla

1) What does the roll Evaporated Milk play in this?
2) Can the recipe be adapted to use Sweeten Condense Milk and How?
3) Can the recipe be adapted to use Coconut Milk and how?
4) Can the recipe be adapted to use Cream of coconut and How?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

A great family favourite. 
One must use the right rice to get a creamy Delicious rice pudding.
NOT Basmati, Uncle Ben's or any long grain rice.
A round rice, Italian rice, or risotto rice.
This is my basic recipe that can easily be doubled or trebled to any amount you want. I usually do 6 ounces rice to 2 quarts milk, 2% works fine.
1 1/2 ounces rice 
20 ounces milk
sugar to taste I only use 1 teaspoon to this size
mix together, pour into slow cooker and set it to cook about 6 hours, with a stir at about 2 hours and 4 hours just so it doesn't stick together at the bottom. At 6 hours it should be creamy and look like rice pudding, I grate some nutmeg on top, leave the lid off for another hour. Enjoy

Now we like rice pudding to be rice pudding, so nothing else is added like eggs to make it a rice custard, or different milks etc like you suggest above.But I can't see why you couldn't change it to your liking.
The round rice will absorb the flavour s of the milk, long rice just sits there.
qahtan


----------

